# Sinp messed up



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

hello we came to canada several months ago to a ******* of an employer.Now with no permit and a job offer with decent company the SINP say i must begin 8 week process again.Can anyone tell me what am i supposed to live from in meantime as employer refused to pay wages too.anyone else had similar problems


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

dealdish said:


> hello we came to canada several months ago to a ******* of an employer.Now with no permit and a job offer with decent company the SINP say i must begin 8 week process again.Can anyone tell me what am i supposed to live from in meantime as employer refused to pay wages too.anyone else had similar problems



Unfortunatly there isnt much you can do as your wages insurance only kicks in after 6 months I believe (check online for this). 

I am shocked to be finding out that they are saying 8 week process all over again because we were told by them that you have 28 days to find a company with LMO and they put the new company on your permit. 

I imagine it is very hard. Hopefully it will work out for you very soon and quickly.

I would not advise working illegally, but it may be something you have to think about.

Pitty about your employer. Hate when they think they can treat you bad because they no you are stuck


----------

